# Figure eight \Leopard Puffer fish



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

I just paid for one on sat, emptied out my guppie tank that had guppies and shrimp, i gave them the guppies for free and am housing the shrimp in a smaller container as food for the puffer later on......

The person at the Store said that they live in brakish water but i can make them live in freshwater if i wanted to, id have to slowly remove the salt during changes and slowly itll acclimate to the change. Has anyone ever had any of these? anything i need to know about these puffers? Can they live in a pair, cause they have 5, three were sold(on hold for someone), One on hold for me, its still at the store till mid week, and one more left for sale (6 bux)...im thinking of buying the second one if he's still left when i go back...is it a good idea to keep two or just one?. Any info you may have on these fish i want to know it, please post anything that will come of use to me as to how to add the salt into the tank and wat not..right now its gonna be a 10 gallon, im looking to get a 20 or 30 long in the future (3-4 months) Thanx for taking the time to read this...if u got this far haha...









edit: i found this on the net...

Scientific Name: Tetraodon biocellatus
Family: Tetraodotidae
Origin: Freshwaters of Southeast Asia
Adult Size: up to 2.5 inches (6 cm)
Social: Best kept alone
Lifespan: 5 years
Tank Level: Mid, bottom dweller
Minimum Tank Size: 10 gallon
Diet: Live foods, prefers snails and shellfish
Breeding: Egglayer
Care: Intermediate
pH: 7.0 - 7.5
Hardness: 5 - 12 dGH
Temperature: 72 - 79 F (22-26 C)

so i guess that answers one of the questions of if i can get two or best to keep one....

These puffers are soo damn smart!, i saw one eat a crab, it bit off the claws then ate the crab...thats pretty crazy


----------



## PaNo617 (Jan 31, 2005)

I used to have a couple figure 8 puffers. They are BRACKISH WATER fish when they are young and they require full salt water when they are adults. I'm guessing you got little guys, so i would keep them at a saltinity of around 1.005-1.010. When adults, like i said they can go into full salt water 1.023+ when full adults. You need to get a hydrometer to test for the salinity level, their pretty cheep under $10. You might be able to keep a couple small ones in a 10g temporarily. I had a couple and one of them was the biggest fin nipper, he would harass all my other fish so he had to go. I kept one little guy and he was very interactive, he would eat out of my hand, cool fish to own. They grow very slow.


----------



## Scarlet (Apr 15, 2004)

Agree. They will not last long at all in freshwater. Figure 8s are a true brackish species.


----------



## Pufferpunk (Mar 9, 2004)

Did you read what you copied about the species? 
Social: Best kept alone
Minimum Tank Size: 10 gallon

It is incorrect however--Lifespan: 5 years--this fish can live 18+ years if kept as a singleton, in low-end BW. It's the GSP that perfers marine condtions as an adult. The F8 does best at 1.005 for life.
All puffers must be introduced into a fully cycled tank. Your tank will not be cycled in a couple of days.


----------

